# nba live 2005 (salary cap?)



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

do any of you know if there is a code to get rid of the cap.
thanx


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Trying to cheat are you? :biggrin:


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

ya but i cant sign any players they wont take the mle. the only pl,ayer i got to take it was jason capono


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

haha..me too.. I'm a big Kapono fan so I didnt mind but he was the only free agent I could get for the Lakers. Plus, I couldn't trade Brian Grant for anything. I finally got cap room in 2007 but all of the big players were signed. The best player available was... Grant Hill. I was ahead of everyone because I traded Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins for Kwame Brown (and Juan Dixon) I also traded Lamar Odom for Kirk Hinrich (and some cap filler) in 2006.

G Kirk Hinrich/Juan Dixon
G Kobe Bryant
C Chris Mihm
F Kwame Brown
F Grant Hill/Jason Kapono

I know.. pretty disappointing huh?

In NBA Live 2006 I hope they don't re-sign the players so quickly and I really hope they improve the draft.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

yea ....i hope they fix the ratings to....there way off on sum players....on the 50,000 dynasty points is it true u can only use it once per 25 years?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

cmd34 said:


> haha..me too.. I'm a big Kapono fan so I didnt mind but he was the only free agent I could get for the Lakers. Plus, I couldn't trade Brian Grant for anything. I finally got cap room in 2007 but all of the big players were signed. The best player available was... Grant Hill. I was ahead of everyone because I traded Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins for Kwame Brown (and Juan Dixon) I also traded Lamar Odom for Kirk Hinrich (and some cap filler) in 2006.
> 
> G Kirk Hinrich/Juan Dixon
> G Kobe Bryant
> ...


I don't know... sometimes you get lucky and big players won't resign. I signed Lebron with the Charlotte Bobcats.

Also... you can use a MLE?

How do you do that?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> I don't know... sometimes you get lucky and big players won't resign. I signed Lebron with the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> Also... you can use a MLE?
> 
> How do you do that?


I think he means the LLE which lets you sign any player under $1,000,000.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I always thought you could use it once, but then again I haven't gone as far as playing 25 Seasons. I usually win the championship the 1st year than get offered a job from another team and I take it. 


Lakermike05 said:


> yea ....i hope they fix the ratings to....there way off on sum players....on the 50,000 dynasty points is it true u can only use it once per 25 years?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> I always thought you could use it once, but then again I haven't gone as far as playing 25 Seasons. I usually win the championship the 1st year than get offered a job from another team and I take it.


yea me 2...i like rebuilding ...i draft 1 rookie and make him the franchise player i usally look 4 6'6 sg with a b to a dunk grade and use points to help his shot and there u go u got a franchise


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Isn't there an option where u can turn it off before the start of the season or Dynasty mode? or maybe i'm thinking of another game. Anywho, if it's players you want...you really dont need superstars to win a championship, if it's a must I usually just try to have 2. One big man inside, and a player on the wing. I'd keep Kobe Bryant, and trade for Yao ming....Yao Ming isn't as rated as high compared to Duncan, Shaq, or KG......then i'd trade for fillers ...but a lot of people u can get away with who are lowly rated but are high in areas that are usable.

For example, Chris Anderson is rated 99 in blocks and 99 in dunks. Kyle Korver is rated 89 in 3's...if i have him on the team, I usually play Kobe at PG and Korver at SG. Not to mention players like Sean Bradley and Wang ZhiZhi if used correctly can own on any given night. :banana:


07McCarthy said:


> do any of you know if there is a code to get rid of the cap.
> thanx


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

anyone got live?......ps good thread


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

NBA Live? of course otherwise I wouldn't have posted on this thread. Or do you mean XBOX Live? then yes to that too. I just made a new Gamertag and it's JESUSisCOOL. Look me up so we can play sometime :biggrin:


Lakermike05 said:


> anyone got live?......ps good thread


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

of course i meant xbox live!!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

you know what would be even better? with all those imaginary sim leagues out there, if only they could actually make it for real online. Where people join leagues created by someone, and they play it like it's a regular game. Everyone has their own perspective rosters and then they can trade with each other online and then at the end battle for the title. Wouldn't that just be too awesome? lol


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

yea it really would.......in the future my son in the future....anything cool bout the new nba live??


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> you know what would be even better? with all those imaginary sim leagues out there, if only they could actually make it for real online. Where people join leagues created by someone, and they play it like it's a regular game. Everyone has their own perspective rosters and then they can trade with each other online and then at the end battle for the title. Wouldn't that just be too awesome? lol


i was thinkin the same thing that would be frickin sweet


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

just a question, are any of you guys still playing this? because the basketball season is over.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

lafever8 said:


> just a question, are any of you guys still playing this? because the basketball season is over.


I do. Since theres no more basketball on TV, I just play bball video games.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

lafever8 said:


> just a question, are any of you guys still playing this? because the basketball season is over.


i personally play more once the season is over......there is no off season


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Live's create a player sucks the big one though. Its better than 2k5's but I can't create any of the rookies that show any sort of resemblence.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Live's create a player sucks the big one though. Its better than 2k5's but I can't create any of the rookies that show any sort of resemblence.


very true.....2006 i hope its better.....graphics looked aight....we should pre order it now cuz i think it'll be sold out fast...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> you know what would be even better? with all those imaginary sim leagues out there, if only they could actually make it for real online. Where people join leagues created by someone, and they play it like it's a regular game. Everyone has their own perspective rosters and then they can trade with each other online and then at the end battle for the title. Wouldn't that just be too awesome? lol


I found a sim league that works like this, I forget what it's called if I stumble upon it again I will tell you about it.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

The XBOX 360 Graphics for NBA Live are far more superior than the XBOX one's. IF you watch the first video clip, it looks more NBA2k style than NBA live but with extremely better graphics. As far the NBA Live 06, I think the graphics are gonna be revamped as where the players won't look so cartoonish and a little more lifelike or thicker if that makes sense. But their upping the freestyle level with adding certain style of players only for Superstars. So ya by pulling the L trigger, now u can pull a bunch of moves with Steve Nash like throwing it behind your back. NBA live just keeps getting better and better.

And oh ya to the person who asked if I still played it? Yes I do. I play it on XBOX Live, as well as I'm creating the rookies since I'm bored out of my mind. Although none of them resemble anyone and all look the same, I can still work with it. NBA2k's is far better, the players actually look like real ball players vs NBA live's who all look like their either too old or just not someone you'd see on an NBA court. Not to mention there's a create a shoe option in NBA2k, it's not that great but it's something. 



Lakermike05 said:


> very true.....2006 i hope its better.....graphics looked aight....we should pre order it now cuz i think it'll be sold out fast...


----------

